# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Bedwantsen

## mammalou

Lieffies .....4 weken geleden ....ben ik met Familie een weekend in een vakantie boerderij geweest ......daar ben ik gebeten door misschien 
bedwantsen ......maar het kan ook ander gedierte zijn ...zegt de Dermatoloog nu vanochten omdat ik er nieuwe bij krijg ....en daar is ook weer een stukje huid uit gehaald ......het kan dat ik ze naar mijn huis hebt mee
genomen in tas of koffer ....koffer had ik wel schoon gemaakt ....en kleren gewassen .....advies van Dermatoloog is een klamboe boven het bed ????/Ik heb op de site van bedwantsen gekeken ......het zijn wel enge beestjes .....
Oxazepam ....moet ik gebruiken om bij te slapen .....ik kan snachts niet slapen door de warmte .....Dermatoloog zegt niet van binnen uit lever .....stress ...bv......van buitenaf komt het .....okay .....
Het is geen schimmel ....allergie misschien voor insecten .....zou kunnen....
voor schimmel heb ik al een cadidiasis dieet......ik kijk uit naar een rea.van jullie .....rode zwaai ......lieve Knuff .....Mammalou..... :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve mammalou,

Ik heb geen idee hoe die dingen er uit zien...hopenlijk weet iemand er meer over te vertellen...niet leuk wat er gebeurd dat maakt een mens somber en op het laatst weet je niet meer wat je dan nog moet doen....Sterkte ermee..ik hoop dat je gauw uitslag krijgt en dat iemand hier goede raad voor je heeft...
dieeten? hmm niet te lang hè? 

Liefs van Elisa + een dikke zoen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mammalou

Elisa...wat een toestand ....er was een man die bedwantsen kan herkennen .....hij was 5 min ....binnen hij zei ....ik zie ze niet maar... het zijn bed wantsen .....ik vertrouwde het niet .....ik zei even wachten ....ik laat eerst de man met de hond komen .....de hond kan bedwantsen herkennen ....niet te filmen .....maar die grap kost je wel 200euro....dus nog even geduld ......de jeuk is er nog .....nu al 8 weken 
liefs knuff mammalou...XXXXXXXXXXXX.
De zon is gratis ....mijn vriendschap ook .

----------


## MissMolly

Bedwantsen zijn goed te herkennen, maar over het algemeen pas als het er veel zijn.
Dan zitten er eitjes langs de naden van de matras, en ook andere resten.
Het komt de laatste tijd veel meer voor, ze rukken steeds meer op, ook in Europa. Er was toevallig van de week een heel programma over op TV.

Als je huis geïnfecteerd is, moet je alles zo heet mogelijk wassen, en alle schone kleding in plastic zakken bewaren, zodat ze er niet weer in kunnen komen. Je matras zelf en je tapijt zou je met een stoomreiniger aan kunnen pakken. Ze kunnen namelijk niet tegen hitte.

Er is een verdelgingsmaatschappij in Amerika die garandeert dat je huis schoon is als ze klaar zijn. Die zetten overal in huis kachels neer en stoken de temperatuur een paar dagen lang op tot 60°C. Dan zijn ze gegarandeerd dood.
Maar je moet wel een paar daagjes in een hotel (en daar geen nieuwe verstekelingen oppikkken, natuurlijk)

http://www.bedwants.nl/?gclid=CN_UoM...FYOJDgodtXU3xw

----------


## jos88

Bedwantsen zijn idd lastig zelf te bestrijden. Het is wel mogelijk, maar de kans is groot dat je wat over het hoofd ziet, en als nog bestrijding in te schakelen. Er zijn verschillende technieken voor volgens mij, maar dat kost je helaas wel tussen de 200 en 300 euro. Aardig wat dus, maarja je kan ook niet in een bed met van die beestjes erin blijven liggen. 

Ik heb er zelf ook een keer last van gehad tijdens het reizen. Heel vervelden. Vaak weet je niet eens zeker of je wel met bedwantsen te maken hebt. Hier staan in igg een aantal van de symptomen:

http://www.bedwantsenbestrijden.com/...sen-symptomen/

Dit is wel lastig te herkennen, aangezien het ook veel lijkt op muggenbulten etc.

Ik hoop er in ieder geval nooit meer mee te maken te hebben!

----------

